# Johnathon Ross and Russell Brand suspended.



## GreenNeedle (29 Oct 2008)

Don't knwo about anyone else but me being cynical but do you think this is the BBC finding an excuse to get out of 18million over 3 years contracts?  Bet Brand is on a fair amount too!!!

Wether you think they deserved it or not seems they took a while to decide this course of action and maybe it was the increasing commentary from public saying that their pay was offensive to licence fee payers!!!

AC


----------



## Garuf (29 Oct 2008)

I've not got a tv, what's been cracking off?


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Oct 2008)

Brand left some dodgy phone messages on an actor's mobile phone as part of a random comedy thing on his radio show, while Ross was a guest.


----------



## Garuf (29 Oct 2008)

That's because the man is an idiot.


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Oct 2008)

Apparently I've heard no message was actually left; it was a spoof although some of the things they are supposed to say were pretty offensive about his grand-daughter, whether true or not.

Brand has also quit the BBC now - no great loss in my book, I find him funny occassionally but brainless.


----------



## Lozbug (29 Oct 2008)

quite the over reaction imo. far more important things in the world to make headline news.


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Oct 2008)

*Re: Johnathan Ross and Russell Brand suspended.*

I agree about Brand.  Never could work out how he has risen so meteorically to the heights he has gained.  I don't think he's funny.

I do think Ross has always been funny and very entertaining but these days only on Radio.  His 'Friday night with...'program on a Friday has become pretty tired and boring these days and he seems to resort to vulgar and swearing more and more to maintain popularity.

Â£18 million over 3 years is a lot of money too.  Would be a good saving.  They can make another 100 episodes of 'In the Night Garden' for that.  (The first 100 were commissioned for Â£14.5m!!!!) They will also then make many multiples of that back in TV rights around the world as it far outsells 'friday night' in overseas sales!!!!  And I'm getting bored of watching the first 100 repeated all the time whilst my kids are oblivious to the fact they are repeats. (seems a lot less at the mo, I think they must have only made the first 20 or so.)

AC


----------



## Superman (29 Oct 2008)

Can't stand either


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Oct 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> were pretty offensive about his grand-daughter


I don't really like either of them, but anything they said can't be that offensice since she is part of the "Satanic Sluts" and goes about showing off whats shes got, she actually had a relationship with Brand back in 2006, so what?? Who cares? She is a "Slut" but gets offended when called one???


----------



## PM (29 Oct 2008)

I'm at a Halloween party with both of then on Friday, I'll ask them what happened, maybe I'm a celeb now too


----------



## bugs (29 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never got the impression that she was offended personally by the comments...


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Oct 2008)

But you don't need to tell it to her grandfather!  If my grandparents knew half of what I'd got up to they wouldn't be very happy with me!  I just don't see the humour in doing it.

Equally though I'm not offended by it; I just think it was idiotic and thoughtless.  What does annoy me more are the 27,000 people who have complained when only 2 people complained initially and that the prime minister is wasting his time discussing it when maybe he should get back to trying not to ruin our economy any more than he already has!


----------



## bugs (30 Oct 2008)

I don't have such a problem with so many people commenting that they find this type of behaviour unacceptable even if they didn't hear the original show - I didn't hear it but I do have an opinion and it's a view that I would contribute if I thought the BBC were not taking this seriously. I quite like the pure democracy of it...

I do, however, agree that the politicians should not become overly involved in it. Sure, the BBC is funded by taxpayers and they have a responsibility to the taxpayer, however, the BBC is not run by the Govt. so they need simply to state that they will leave it with the BBC to sort out its affairs.


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Oct 2008)

most of the stuff on TV these days is offensive, take Little Britain, you cant get more offensive than that!


----------



## Garuf (30 Oct 2008)

I think that now after hearing it all it's for the best that they're gone, the BBC has had as good as NO good new original broadcasting, kick both of them out and spend all the money on making programs like planet earth, top gear and Qi all of which are genuinely entertaining without relying upon vulgarity.


----------



## Fred Dulley (31 Oct 2008)

Don't mind either of them. Although Russel is a bad influence on Johnathon.
Ultimately, it's down to BBC radio 2. It was their choice to broadcast the show (what they did wasn't live).
Anyone that claimed to "take offense" to the broadcast just wants to make a fuss.


----------



## JamesM (31 Oct 2008)

Haven't the British public got anything better to do than listen to two idiots make fools of themselves?


----------



## a1Matt (31 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Haven't the British public got anything better to do than listen to two idiots make fools of themselves?



    That sums it up for me.  

You could argue that we are no better though for wasting our time discussing it !


----------



## JamesM (31 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, err, and this, is the last I'll say of this issue. Maybe I'll add that at least one of them needs a swift kick in the nuts. The other needed to be shot a long time ago.


----------



## Wayney (31 Oct 2008)

The bbc show ' Mock the week '  has also come under fire now, since the radio 2 nonsense, for making jokes about the Queen. The thing that annoys me is the show was a repeat aired this week but sod all was said when it was first shown  . All this british political correctness really 'Grinds my gears'


----------



## a1Matt (31 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> That, err, and this, is the last I'll say of this issue. Maybe I'll add that at least one of them needs a swift kick in the nuts. The other needed to be shot a long time ago.



  .  I reckon I know which one deserves which 

We don't want to get complaints\prosecuted for shooting people though!  So maybe just kick 'em both to be on the safe side.  Plus kicking makes for much better viewing. We could have dwarves putting custard pies in their face as well. (I'm imagining the Benny Hill theme tune in my head now   )


----------



## John Starkey (31 Oct 2008)

Who cares,it all boring s_ _ t anyway, i think there are more important things going on in this country at the moment,regards john.


----------

